# Schwinn World Tourist that's in amazing condition.



## rubblequeen

Hi I;ve been offered 1982  Schwinn World Tourist that's in amazing condition.  It's a 10-speed with a original parts.

How much would be a fair price to offer for it?

Thanks


----------



## rhenning

They are a nice riding bike but are a Tiawanese bike so don't buy it as an investment.  If it fits you and you plan on riding it it is worth $25 to $100 because I can't see what it looks like.  More like $50 or less if you are not going to ride it.  Roger


----------



## Metacortex

I agree with Roger. That was one of Schwinn's lowest-end bikes at the time and was not made in Chicago. It also has the infamous Shimano FFS (Front Freewheel System), a proprietary drivetrain that was only offered for a few years. You can read more about that and the bike in general here.


----------



## momona

*$$$*

in chicago you could get an EASY $100... and most people ask more.  

... post it somewhere near a college campus.


----------



## rubblequeen

*Many thanks*

Thanks for your input, the guy hasn't come back yet saying how much he wants for it.


----------



## cyclebuster

I have a red one here. very nice condition. had it for sale for 5 years. took the wheels off it and threw it on the frame pile. come get it free.


----------



## froze

I'm sorry to be the party pooper here but that was a low end bike, just above the Varsity which was the lowest, and the Continental which was the second lowest. It was an extremely heavy bike at a hefty 35 and hair over pounds.  However, finding one in mint condition is indeed a rare find, and that alone could make it worth something to the right buyer...but only to a right buyer, personally I wouldn't pay $20 for it, but to the right buyer it could sell for a bit more.  If you want to keep it valuable I would never ride it, because the more you ride it the more wear and tear will happen and the more average it will become making worth...well $20, as it is now maybe $100, perhaps even $150 to a motivated buyer.  

Word of warning; if you plan on riding this bike keep in mind those bikes used chrome steel rims...they are very dangerous to stop with if the rims gets wet.  If you plan on commuting or riding at all in the rain you need to get a set of aluminum rims, they do make them yet in that 27" size and you can find them on Amazon for less then $150 for a pair, and there are plenty of tires around yet such as the Panaracer Pasela TG tire that is inexpensive at around $27 yet is very well made and a puncture resistant tire that will wear a long time; lessor expensive tires are available but they have little in flat protection if any and wear fast.  If by some odd chance the original tires that came new with the bike are still on it replace them because after 30 years they will be cracked, as will the tube be, and the rubber rim strip.  Also don't ride the bike hard, the components are not reliable enough to take a trashing, be gentile and keep them serviced; and if it hasn't been serviced for a long time do it before you ride it or the old now stiff grease will wear out stuff.

Again sorry to be the party pooper, I hope you didn't pay a lot for it, if you need a commuter and the guy sells it for $50 or less then great, otherwise Walmart has better bikes for under $400.

By the way, I understand finding a good deal on a so so bike.  I found an 85 Schwinn Le Tour Luxe which shared the exact frame with the 2nd from the top of the line Voyager series of touring bikes that year and shared a lot of the same components of both the top Voyager and the 2nd place Voyager, the Luxe weighs 26 pounds.  I got it in like new condition two winters ago with just 250 miles on it for just $100, it's probably worth $400 to the right buyer, not enough for me to keep stored preserving it by never riding it, it is now my main touring bike and it works great for that.


----------



## HARPO

Metacortex said:


> I agree with Roger. That was one of Schwinn's lowest-end bikes at the time and was not made in Chicago. It also has the infamous Shimano FFS (Front Freewheel System), a proprietary drivetrain that was only offered for a few years. You can read more about that and the bike in general here.




Theses were NOT made with the horrible FF System. They had Sugino Super Maxy crankset, 170 mm arms. 39-52 chainrings. Freewheel was a Schwinn gold finish (14-28).
Also, 1981 and 1982 were made in Japan, NOT Taiwan. Much better quality. Same frames as the higher end Panasonic bikes, which were made better than a lot of the frames at the time, including Schwinn.

http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1982.html


----------



## HARPO

HARPO said:


> Theses were NOT made with the horrible FF System. They had Sugino Super Maxy crankset, 170 mm arms. 39-52 chainrings. Freewheel was a Schwinn gold finish (14-28).
> Also, 1981 and 1982 were made in Japan, NOT Taiwan. Much better quality. Same frames as the higher end Panasonic bikes, which were made better than a lot of the frames at the time, including Schwinn.
> 
> http://schwinncruisers.com/catalogs/1982.html





Well, I didn't read the bike name properly!! I thought you guys were talking about the *LE TOUR TOURIST*/ Totally different bike. Yes, World Tourist has the horrible (that breaks) FF System....heavy, and anything else negative you'd like too throw at it.

Next time I have another cup of coffee before responding.


----------

